# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  The test thread

## Dave A

A thread to experiment with functionality. Feel free to test stuff out here yourself.

----------


## SilverNodashi

how did you add the photo? Did you first have to upload it to a remote server, and the put the whole URL in? Or did you get a way to get the WYSIWYG editor to upload the photo to the forum?

----------


## Dave A

I took this one from one of the photo albums on my personal profile - at http://www.theforumsa.co.za/forums/p...=1&pictureid=8

If you follow the link (as a member you've got access) you will see below the picture two link codes - the ordinary URL I've used here, and the BB image code version which lets you see the image inline as in the first post.

What is interesting is that because the image comes from member only content, only members can see that image. If you're not logged in, the image doesn't show.

----------


## SilverNodashi

is that what you were testing? I thought you were testing a way to easily add images. 

P.S. I don't see the code? Only a photo?

----------


## Dave A

If you ever want to check the BB code used for a post, just hit the *Quote* button and look at what's in the quote tags  :Wink:

----------


## Dave A

Here is an interesting twist. The photo shows up in the RSS feed. Now the RSS feed is supposed to show open-to-public content only. It certainly only shows public threads.

Another odd little bug to report to the development team at vBulletin.

----------


## Dave A

> P.S. I don't see the code? Only a photo?


Maybe you only get the code below the photo for stuff from your own profile.

SoftDux, (or anyone else feeling like playing) - try uploading a photo in a photo album for your profile. I'd like to check if this is an Admin related permission feature, or something designed to specifically give the profile owner the information.

----------


## Dave A

The following BB tag imbeds a Youtube video:


```
[yt]LA4Xx5Noxyo[/yt]
```

----------


## Dave A

Testing more.

----------


## Dave A

OK. Just in case anyone is wondering, all you put in is the video number between the tags - as in *D60yjEbQnDg* in the following URL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D60yjEbQnDg

----------


## Dave A

Testing table BB code.

head col1
head col2
head col3

row1 col1
row1 col2
row1 col3

row2 col1
row2 col2
row2 col3

more
test
data

how
about
that



EDIT: Please note that the old, easy way of doing tables is broken. The table above was created using the code below:

[Table]
[tr]
[th]head col1[/th]
[th]head col2[/th]
[th]head col3[/th]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]row1 col1[/td]
[td]row1 col2[/td]
[td]row1 col3[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]row2 col1[/td][td]row2 col2[/td][td]row2 col3[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]more[/td][td]test[/td][td]data[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
[td]how[/td][td]about[/td][td]that[/td]
[/tr]
[/table]

----------


## Dave A

Playing around with [table="width: 500, class: grid, align: center"]

head col1
head col2
head col3

row1 col1
row1 col2
row1 col3

row2 col1
row2 col2
row2 col3

more
test
data

how
about
that

----------


## Dave A

Playing around more

head col1
head col2
head col3

row1 col1
row1 col2
row1 col3

row2 col1
row2 col2
row2 col3

more
test
data

how
about
that

----------


## Dave A

no longer applicable

----------


## Dave A

no longer applicable

----------


## Dave A

no longer applicable

----------


## SilverNodashi

how did you do this? I like the way that you can click on a header row and get the data grouped together  :Smile:

----------


## Dave A

Awesome, isn't it. I wish I could take the credit, but all I did was install it.

For anyone who runs vB and wants it on their board, it's the BB Code table mod.
For anyone who wants to use it here, post 2 in that same thread runs through all the options available.

----------


## murdock

testing

----------


## murdock

this picture i have just loaded is a really scary pic...because any electrician at a glance would think this is a 3 phase system...well the person who wired this really had no idea what he was doing.

----------


## Dave A

Testing the automatic media embedder. In theory you just add the URL for well known media hosting sites, and the program takes care of the details.

Let's see...

YouTube - Jeff Dunham and Walter on Letterman

----------


## Dave A

The auto media embedder is broken and there doesn't seem to be a fix yet.

However, the video tag works just fine.

----------


## Dave A

Testing attachment upload

----------


## Dave A

Testing the image resizer



Eureka - it works  :Big Grin: 

Thanks to Dave Strydom of Diamatrix  :Thumbup:

----------


## Dave A

Test post after upgrade.

----------


## Just Gone

> A thread to experiment with functionality. Feel free to test stuff out here yourself.


Good ole Buck House ............ did you see Charlie ?

----------


## Dave A

> did you see Charlie ?


No - we had diary synchronisation problems  :Frown:

----------


## Dave A

Here is some test text to check if the image float custom BB code still works.

Yep - looks like it!

----------

